# Social Security Benefits for Children



## dok49 (Mar 9, 2014)

I am living permanently with my filipina partner and we have a child. She is also still married to a Filipino here but separated long time. Are there any S.S. benefits for the child now or after I die? How would I register him and put in a claim?


----------

